# Team Uniform Cut and Sew Patterns



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

Good morning folks. 
I am new to the dye-sub forum and process in general.
The new company i'm working for is trying to make inroads in the team apparel market.

I'm looking for patterns for volleyball (men's and women's) uniforms.

Also Men's and Women's basketball uniforms. 

We have a set of patterns for youth football jerseys.

Any help or direction would be greatly appreciated.
Thx All!


----------



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

to the tip top>>>>>>>


----------



## Prescott Press (Jun 17, 2014)

Just a little insight so you do not get the idea everyone is ignoring your post.

Patterns are typically considered valuable to cut and sew companies. Anyone who has the patterns you requested is basically a competitor thus you are asking a competitor to help you start your business.

There are companies that make custom patterns for you. Many will already have a pattern you are seeking and cost will not be that great. We recently had a firm in Cali do a custom pattern for a specific type of pants. Not cheap but patterns are complicated not only to just create but to fit correctly they have to be graded (sized) for each size you will offer.

Cut and sew can be very complex and you need to be prepared to invest some significant dollars in things like patterns and that is just the beginning.


----------



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

Yes I figured, but worth a shot.
We did get some more football patterns sent today.
Should have the others shortly.


----------

